# Please Help Bianca, 14 y/o f Maltese in L.A. Calif



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Cross post from Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue


Does anyone have any contacts that can help Bianca???? I have BCC to other contacts as well............

I checked today (11/6/08 1pm) she is still there! They hold for 5 days, she had two adoption pending but they never showed.


Please, can somone help her? We don't have any SCMR reps in CALIF..............

Cross posting encouraged! 

Name Gender Main Color Breed Age Brought to the Shelter Located At 
BIANCA (A3901554) Female White Maltese mix 14 years old 10/30/2008 Los Angeles County Animal Control - Downey 











*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*
*EDIT BY K/C Mom: Just wanted to add this link to the updated thread that Bianca now is in Deb's loving home:
*http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39767


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Deb (3maltmom) is close to LA..... PM her!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh God love her and bless her. Poor little darling. I wish I could help.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, this is just so sad. I PM'd Deb (3Maltmom).


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Thanks, I pm'd her too. I almost hated too, I know she has a lot on her right now with little Lulu not doing so well. But I don't know what else to do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'll call the shelter first thing in the morning.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> I'll call the shelter first thing in the morning.[/B]


I have just been repeatedly amazed by your open heart. My eyes teared up when i saw that you were jumping right in on this. You're going through so much and still you don't hesitate. Bless you!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

You're indeed an angel, Deb. Thanks so much.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much! 
Debi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh seeing that precious baby breaks my heart! I pray she can be gotten into Deb's precious care !


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231


> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]


Hi Debi, good to see you here. As you can see, Spolied Maltese is a great group of people. I believe there are other SCMR folks on here too. I'm glad you joined.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 7 2008, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666187


> I'll call the shelter first thing in the morning.[/B]



Deb, you are my hero! :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]


Welcome Debi!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Nov 7 2008, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666248


> QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231





> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]


Hi Debi, good to see you here. As you can see, Spolied Maltese is a great group of people. I believe there are other SCMR folks on here too. I'm glad you joined.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, yes I would say this is a great group! :thumbsup: My first experience with this group is another member is saving a Maltese.......I am in Fla, if I could I would have been there on Thursday, when I first learned of Biancia. It breaks my heart for these older furbabies that just get thrown away after a lifetime of being a family member. Deb, thank you from the bottom of my heart!

Right now I am trying to help a 10 year old named "Truck" (who names a dog that, good grief...;-) ). The dog is 10, but now they have a 2 year old boy that is apparently a terror (I love kids so it's not meant for all). The boy won't leave Truck alone. So the options are to surrender or kill him............some options huh? Did they ask Truck what he wanted?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231


> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]



:Welcome 1: It's great to have you here. Bless you for the rescue work that you do to save our precious Malts.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 8 2008, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666439


> QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231





> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]



:Welcome 1: It's great to have you here. Bless you for the rescue work that you do to save our precious Malts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I love doing this, at times, I will admit, it can be quite stressful, but the end results makes it worth every moment!

I love all the pictues of all the furbabies! I wish I could get as good ones!

Has anyone heard about Bianca yet? I am so anxious for her.................


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i just talked to deb this morn, it seems like another rescue already called in for bianca so they're holding her for them. If they don't follow through, they will be giving deb a call.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had called, and was told another rescue was possibly picking her up.

Nicole was already to help transport this morning. 

I didn't feel as though the gal knew what I talking about. Thinking maybe I called the wrong shelter.

Called another number. It rang about a 100 times, then said, "the verizon number is not available."

I'm not seeing her on the Downey website. Does anyone have the direct link?

Here's the last number, and location, I called:

*L. A. County Animal Care & Control: Downey Shelter* 
11258 S. Garfield Ave. 
Downey, CA 90242 
Phone: 562-904-1581


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 8 2008, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666562


> I had called, and was told another rescue was possibly picking her up.
> 
> Nicole was already to help transport this morning.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I had not seen these posts that there may be another rescue pulling Bianca. As long as she is safe........thanks for all the help!
Debi


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm in another part of the state and haven't dealt with that shelter, contacts or how often they update their listings. But the website shows her on their adoptable list as of this moment. http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetail...imalID=A3901554

And there's another phone number for the Downey shelter on the website: (562) 940-6898


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb this is where I found here bio and the number is different than you posted.

11258 S. Garfield Ave.
Downey, CA 90242
(562) 940-6898

Hours:
Monday – Thursday 12 PM - 7 PM
Friday and Saturday 10 AM - 5 PM
Closed Sunday and Holidays


http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetail...imalID=A3901554

Here's yet another phone number for Downey at the same site
9777 Seaaca St.
Downey, CA 90241
(562) 803-3301


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231


> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]



Howdy!!

Deb and I do rescue for North Central Maltese Rescue. Glad to see another rescue person here and I hope you stick around!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231


> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]


Hi Debi,
I am glad you joined Spoiled Maltese its a great forum with lots of caring, nice people. We need to get everyone from SCMR to join!
Cindy :Welcome 2:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 8 2008, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666675


> QUOTE (Carley @ Nov 7 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666231





> Hi, I just joined, I am with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and sent out this plea for help for Bianca. Thanks so very much!
> Debi[/B]



Howdy!!

Deb and I do rescue for North Central Maltese Rescue. Glad to see another rescue person here and I hope you stick around!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad to meet you guys, I love helping these little ones...........it is so very rewarding, isn't it?


----------

